# Helac PowerGrip



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone have one of these? We have a Helac PowerTilt on our machine and I love it. I think the PowerGrip would be a great attachment for us.

http://www.helac.com/construction/powergrip.asp


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

I think the power tilt is a nice option but I already have a thumb on my excavator and personally I have never been a fan of combination buckets. I had one on a skid steer that never really got used.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

We are going to get one but I'm torn on the size we want to get. 24 or 30 inch, any thoughts on that anyone?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'd go 72"


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I think that would be slick!! Not necessarily for the clamping aspect, but more for trenching where you need teeth to cut and then smoothness to clean the bottom of your trench. Would also be great for digging in the sticky stuff-no more hacking at your bucket with a shovel or trying to find a stump/post etc to dig it out on-just open it up and let it slide out.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

We got one! :clap: I have had a few days to work with it building a rock wall with granite boulders and I am impressed. We got the 30 inch and it seems to be a great match for our machine.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Man, if you keep getting wacky attachments for your already wacky machine, you'll be the envy of Canada. That bucket does seem like it would be the cat's meeow for big rip rap. How would you like to have one of those big rocks get away from you and roll down the hill into a house? I bet that did cross your mind a few times.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Haha right on MD and it gets even wakyer then the pictures show. I have it coupled to my PowerTilt too. So I have a wrist with 180 degrees of motion and can lay the bucket right on it's side. I have a little work to do on the routing of the hoses though, have to get them up out of harms way for when it's tilted all the way.

Dropping one sure did cross my mind. The PowerGrip was over 3 weeks late getting here and I put the project on hold for just that reason. The last wall I did was much smaller rocks and wasn't to hard to do with my normal bucket, a crow bar and some muscle. But these boulders I didn't want to play with until I could hang onto them properly.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

My first thought was....



mdshunk said:


> How would you like to have one of those big rocks get away from you and roll down the hill into a house? I bet that did cross your mind a few times.


My second thought was.....



BrianHay said:


> I have a little work to do on the routing of the hoses though, have to get them up out of harms way..



My third thought is, :thumbup:

Glad to see you working Brian, it appears you are building a good reputation for yourself and your spider.


----------

